# are piranhas more active the more oxygen provided



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

are piranhas more active the more oxygen they have


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't think there's any direct ratio between oxygenation and activity, but they will become sluggish if there isn't enough Oxygen in your water. You can use a bubble wand with an air pump, or my personal preference, the Venturi nozzle built into most powerheads. I like those because they allow one piece of equipment to do double duty, getting rid of some tank clutter (and the noise of an air pump).


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Water can not be eaily super-oxygenated. There is a finite limit on a how oxygen can be dissolved into water. This is based on the water's temperature and the oxygen content of the air.

There is not much you can do about the oxygen content of the air, but cooler water can hold more oxygen than warm water. Of course, this is a moot point because tropical fish can not tolerate low-temperatures for very long.

In sort, there isn't much you can do to increase the amount of oxygen in the water. Just make sure the water is always circulating and never goes stagnate.


----------

